# Specials - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (13/11/14)

Morning all 

We have some SPECIALS on peeps.

Check it:

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/specials

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Riddle (13/11/14)

Fantastic specials... order placed already

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape (13/11/14)

Awesome


----------



## Sir Vape (13/11/14)

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/specials/products/limited-black-and-brass-nemisis-clone

Nemisis Black Clone - R250 while stocks last (SOLD OUT!!!)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape (13/11/14)

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/specials/products/ph22-mod-clone

PH22 Mod Clone - R280 while stocks last


----------



## Sir Vape (14/11/14)

Just added the Kato Mod

Check it : http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/specials/products/kato-mod-clone


----------



## baksteen8168 (14/11/14)

Dammit, missed the Nemi and the Russian. 

Looks like it is another gold Kayfun for me.


----------



## jtgrey (14/11/14)

Sir Vape said:


> Just added the Kato Mod
> 
> Check it : http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/specials/products/kato-mod-clone


Dammit I missed out on a Russian  . Lol


----------



## Sir Vape (14/11/14)

They went pretty quick at that price

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (14/11/14)

Sir Vape said:


> They went pretty quick at that price




Next time.


----------



## jtgrey (14/11/14)

@Sir Vape . Will you guys be getting the lemo RTA . If you do I would want 2 of them


----------



## BigGuy (14/11/14)

@jtgrey Yeah we will be getting them in, hopefully we will have them by the end of next week. Watched some reviews on them and all though there were a few things that concerned me they were minor in the bigger picture.


----------



## Ferdi (14/11/14)

Hi sir. I want the kato mod. Where are you guys based?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/11/14)

Ferdi said:


> Hi sir. I want the kato mod. Where are you guys based?



They are in Durban.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Sir Vape (14/11/14)

@Ferdi yeah what Rob said 

Durban based bro. We will ship out first thing Monday morning and you will get it Tuesday


----------



## Ferdi (14/11/14)

Damn. Lol. I need something NOW!


----------



## Sir Vape (14/11/14)

Ha ha typical vape head!!! I feel your need bro 

It's a quality little mod at a bargain though


----------



## Ferdi (14/11/14)

Tnx sir. I will definately order it during the weekend.


----------



## WHITELABEL (14/11/14)

No more specials please! I'm so broke! Haha. So stoked about that nemesis, almost pulled the trigger on one last week.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------

